# Best Pixar movie



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 7, 2008)

I finally watched WALL-E so I can compare it all.

My views on Pixar movies:

Monsters, Inc. and Cars are nice movies. 7'5/10

A bug's life and WALL-E are very good movies. 8/10

Finding Nemo, The Incredibles and Ratatouille are extraordinary movies. 9/10

Toy story and Toy story 2 are basically masterpieces. 9'5/10

I would choose the first one as my all time favourite Pixar movie.

Your thoughts??


----------



## Felt (Aug 7, 2008)

Toy Story 2 is awesome, wins every time.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 7, 2008)

The Incredibles was a awesome movie plus they have Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Ƶero (Aug 7, 2008)

Toy story..One of the first movies i ever watched..And it was just plain epic


----------



## Jessica (Aug 7, 2008)

Hard to choose between Toy Story and The Incredibles, but I think in the end.. I have to vote for Woody and Buzz.


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a hard choice I mean I liked WALL-E a whole lot, but my favorite would have to be Toy Story


----------



## Emery (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a tie between Toy Story and Wall-E.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 7, 2008)

My vote goes for WALL-E


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2008)

I enjoyed The Incredibles the most (being a comic book reader), but Toy Story is Pixar's best. Either one of them.


----------



## Hope (Aug 7, 2008)

Toy Story, hands down.


----------



## Koi (Aug 7, 2008)

Toy Story is definitely their masterpiece, bar none.


----------



## FlameHazel (Aug 7, 2008)

Definately Nemo :]


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 7, 2008)

I really enjoy their more recent movies like The Incredibles, but Toy Story is the one that really stuck with me.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 7, 2008)

A Bug's Life.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Aug 7, 2008)

Wall-E was brilliant.  Like last years Ratatouille, Wall-E was original and had a very deep message. Withough a doubt, Wall-E will win best animated film of the year. Heck, I'm dead convinced that it will be nominated for best picture of the year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2008)

The Incredibles actually had a pretty okay premise. Here are my rankings, based on the few movies I've seen:

1. The Incredibles
2. Toy Story
3. Monsters INC.

I've never watched another Pixar movie in my life.


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 7, 2008)

sheesh it's like picking who's you favorite child and I don't even have any...
but well I guess I really enjoyed Finding Nemo and Toy Story...


----------



## Sawako (Aug 7, 2008)

It's hard for me to choose, since I'm a huge fan of Pixar. However, I have to say Finding Nemo. I love that movie! I love all Pixar movies, except for A Bug's Life and Cars. I've never seen Cars, actually, since it didn't seem that interesting, and I don't like bugs, which made A Bug's Life not as enjoyable for me.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Toy Story _is_ Pixar. I'll leave it at that....


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 7, 2008)

Emery said:


> It's a tie between Toy Story and Wall-E.



I agree with this.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 9, 2008)

Monsters, Inc. and Toy Story have to be my favorites.

Toy Story was the first movie that I EVER saw in theaters. I think I was 2. So I have a connection to its greatness. 

And Monsters, Inc. I absolutely love. 

Wall-E was pretty good, but I could never compare it to the others.


----------



## ZenGamr (Aug 9, 2008)

I STILL haven't seen Wall-E yet, but for now it's The Incredibles, TS2 and Ratatouille for me.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok the number one is definatly Toy Story and Toy Story 2 together. A close second is Wall-E. Here is my personal order of best to not as good as the others but still great.

1) Toy Story/Toy Story 2
2) Wall-E
3) The Increadibles
4) Finding Nemo
5) A Bugs Life
6) Monsters INC

Ratatouille is not on the list because I haven't seen it. Cars isn't on the list because its not my type of movie and the characters don't interest me (Unlike other Pixar films where they make the movie).


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 9, 2008)

A tie between Bug's Life and Finding Nemo.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Toy Story 1 and 2 are in the same league.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2008)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Toy Story 1 and 2 are in the same league.


Exactly, they are two parts of one big movie.


----------



## King (Aug 10, 2008)

Toy Story. The movie was pure classic and ingenious scripting.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2008)

Toy Story/2
The Incredibles
A Bugs Life
Nemo
Wall-E
Cars
Monsters Inc.
Rat


----------



## chrisp (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember I got greatly impressed by Monsters Inc. I also enjoyed Toy Story and Cars. Haven't seen Wall-E, is it good?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 10, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> I remember I got greatly impressed by Monsters Inc. I also enjoyed Toy Story and Cars. Haven't seen Wall-E, is it good?


Wall-E is fantastic. I just got back from watching it a second time, its just as great as the first time I saw it. A must see for any Pixar fan.


----------



## illusion (Aug 10, 2008)

1. Toy Story 1/2 - Can't wait for Toy Story 3 next year.

2. Finding Nemo - This movie, visually, blew my mind and had a great storyline (like all Pixar movies).

3. A Bug's Life - One of the most underrated of the Pixar films, great movie.

4. Cars - Loved the part where they just fixed the road, turned on all the neon lights and just rolled through the town.

5. The Incredibles - Action packed.

6. Monster's Inc. - Great movie, a little more emotional then the other Pixar movies.

7. Ratatouille - Juts cause it's on the bottom, doesn't mean I didn't love this one, it's just so hard to put it above the ones listed.

I haven't seen Wall-E, yet, but I'm sure it'll change up my list.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 10, 2008)

pixar makes pretty great films so it's really hard to rank them.
i voted finding nemo in the poll because it was just visually amazing and hilarious to watch with family.

but as for a film that totally blew away my expectations was ratatouille. that was really something.

and wasn't the sequel to toy story actually better than the first? how many sequels can do that?


----------



## Stalin (Aug 10, 2008)

My favorites are ratatouie and monster's inc.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 10, 2008)

Toy Story, Finding Nemo.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 10, 2008)

The Incredibles.

I liked the more mature plotline, the movie was basically a father going through his mid-life crisis.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 11, 2008)

NEMO! NEWCOMER OF ORANGE AND WHITE...

I don't know - this is a tough one.  _The Incredibles_ was really good too.


----------



## testxxxx (Aug 11, 2008)

_WALL-E
Finding Nemo
Monsters, Inc.
Toy story
A bug's life_

My top 5 fav. Wall-E being the best one though.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

I think WALL-E is/was a fad.  I've never heard a person say that didn't like the Incredibles though, no matter what age.  Personally, my favorite is Meet the Robinsons but that's not an option so I went with The Incredibles for which I hope gets a sequel.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 11, 2008)

1. Toy Story
2. Incredibles
3. Finding Nemo


My top 3.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Monster's Inc sucked


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Personally, my favorite is Meet the Robinsons but that's not an option


That's because it isn't Pixar. It was Disney but Pixar had no part in making it.


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm at a 3 way tie with Wall-e, Finding Nemo, Toy Story.

I feel like Walle's up there just cause I most recently saw it, and Toy Story's the classic so I'm voting Nemo.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2008)

WALL-E FTW


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 11, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> WALL-E FTW



What he said.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 12, 2008)

All of the Above?


----------



## Mori (Aug 12, 2008)

Toy Story and A Bug's Life.


----------



## Sheireen (Aug 12, 2008)

Finding nemo


----------

